

Obama on sorting algorithms (YouTube link) - telemachos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4RRi_ntQc8

======
j_baker
Not an incredible answer, but surprising that the president at least knows
what a bubble sort is.

~~~
telemachos
I'm pretty sure it was staged/prepped. I still find it pretty funny,
especially the look on his face after he says that bubble sort is not the way
to go.

~~~
vijayr
of course. Still, pretty good humor "We've got our spies in there" ... ha,
that was good.

------
wlievens
Wasn't this originally done with Peter Norvig and Obama?

------
jgavris
radix sort ftw!

